# Jacket Repair



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Might as well get a new jacket because anyone who can do it properly is going to charge a grip...

You're going to be money ahead by just getting a new one imo


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

You can try and take it to a local taylor and see if s/he can sew it back together. Don't know what it'll cost though. Worst case scenario, as milo stated, get yourself a new jacket.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thing is it can't just be sewn if it's a water proof jacket..... It's a pain in the ass to fix a jacket that's designed to shed water away.

If it's puked all the guts out of it and melted shit, it's trash


----------



## Idiotwithagun (Oct 15, 2010)

i understand what youre saying milo but thus jacket is just too awesome color scheme wise


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Stuff all the stuffings back inside and use some fabric glue or fletching epoxy.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

EagleTalons said:


> Stuff all the stuffings back inside and use some fabric glue or fletching epoxy.


I've tried that on a pair of my riding pants, no dice.

If he can get it to work I would love to hear how he did it... It works for only a day or two it seems like ) =


----------



## Idiotwithagun (Oct 15, 2010)

i might try the fabric glue but do you think burton would be able to repair it? when i called customer service the guy i spoke to was not helpful at all


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Idiotwithagun said:


> i might try the fabric glue but do you think burton would be able to repair it? when i called customer service the guy i spoke to was not helpful at all


Do you have a hard time reading?

Milo is right on the money.

If it is repairable, it is pretty likely that it would cost more than it would to just buy a new jacket.

Just go get a new jacket, if washing it fucked it up that bad, it isn't suitable to be on the hill anymore.


----------



## Idiotwithagun (Oct 15, 2010)

oh man thanks for your insight. 
i get it now. sorry i was looking for other opinions asshole.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

you are welcome.


----------

